# Yay all those quotes found and done! (My comic)



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh yay, I just wanna say hooray about this thing - I have accomplished the skeleton of plots for 13 albums uniting my spare time scifi comic project. And what is the best at the moment - I have found the "prologue quotes" for every album now!  Some are from thoughtful Finnish songs, one from Finnish writer Maria Vaara's novel Tulilintu and two from her poem book Miten her?tess? pit?? puhua, and the bulk from R. D. Laing's book The Politics of Experience and the Bird of Paradise. My scifi comic project is proceeding again, it is just a wonderful feeling! Today I'm gonna accomplish some character studies as well, cuz haven't been drawing for ages. I really hope some publisher would be interested in my comic tale in the future - but being able to show my tale to some hypothetical publisher it will take time about 5-6 years at least, maybe even more. I guess I would be glad if the whole project would be in that kind of condition, when I'll be having my 40th birthday for example. Let's see... At least it is such fun to create by-plots of individual characters and combine them into a larger picture of future, which I hope will never happen in real life - and wish the whole story would touch other people's feelings too, someday...


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

well good for you! quite an accomplishment even at this phase of production.

we used to have two mugs that clicked for an emoticon so you could say cheers to someone when something went well.

looks like i'll just have to say it.

Cheers Ninnu !
terri


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks terri, and cheers to you too - or kippis in Finnish!!  I really do feel happy cuz of this small accomplishment I did today... By the way, I wanna share the first "prologue quote" with you other people here in this forum, so I'll try to translate the poem into English. It is the first quote that came to my mind, when I started thinking about the appropriate quote words for each album. The poem is created by Maria Vaara, who is one of my favourite writers - I think the poem describes quite well the atmosphere of my comic world after World War IV:

_The name of the city was Absinth and Bitter Flax
And it was suffocated because of its own smog
as people had to breathe
into each other
and the machines were killing themselves
with their voice
and their poisonous speech.

Only the stones survived as alive
but they weren't able to warn anybody._

This poem of Maria Vaara has a very dismal mood indeed, but that's why I find it fascinating. It has given me some of the feelings of the atmosphere in the future city of my comic project...


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

I hadn't the slightest clue what you were talking about, but it sounded quite impressive. 
So well done and good luck.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Axel, hee I can guess not having a clue cuz of my babble... Thanks for wishing me luck 

Indeed this subject, my science fiction comic project, is something I could talk for hours. But well, I would probably bore you all if I did that. So in short, I got the idea for the tale in winter 1996, while I was listening Canadian industral techno group Front Line Assembly's cd Millennium in the darkness of my student room in town Raahe, North Finland. Since that I have been planning the plot further and now I have finally been able to create the "plot skeleton" for 13 albums. So now I should start creating the actual scenes and discussions/rejoinders between different characters in the story - bottoming the plot skeleton.

Currently there are about 20 characters in my comic story - women, men and children - and it is really fun to project myself into their lives and create further their lives/the scenes they live in the tale. It is like being a movie director / scriptwriter / actress / stage designer - or some God-like being for my comic world :roll: - in this project of mine. It is fun to draw different characters and design their looks and clothes... Well, at the moment I should start learning to draw sceneries and rooms too - it is quite tricky, as I have to learn to draw the perspective right, which is difficult for me. Let alone trying to create a beliavable city with its map and sceneries that should look like some future metropol under a geodesic dome... Oh no, that really isn't easy for me, as here in Finland there can be found no metropols and skyscrapers... But it is a challenge though - that's why I need time for creating/drawing the comic tale.

At least I have already found the "prologue quotes" for each album - I mean quotes "stolen" from some of my favourite writers/books, that will give foretaste of the tale in the first page of each album. I'm pretty happy because of my small accomplishment, as after quite a long break my scifi comic story is proceeding again...

(Oh, did I tell you "in short"? Oh yes, I have been babbling about this project of mine even more in real life - I just can't help it. :wink: )


----------

